# muslim fighting arts forums



## thekuntawman (Jul 14, 2002)

hello
i would like to invite everyone to www.mubai.cc the muslim fighting art form, where people can talk about the fighting arts of muslim countries.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2002)

There's also a lot of info. about the specific art of Silat Mubai there.


----------



## thekuntawman (Jul 20, 2002)

hello, 
i am planning to teach a introduction workshop each weekend for 6 weekend beginning in september to october. these are the cities,
chico, ca
oakland, ca (might be 2 days in four places)
sacramento, ca
modesto,ca
fresno, ca
san jose, ca

they will be in muslim mosque in those towns, just to let you know. if anybody is interested to go, please email me and i can give the days. thank you.


----------

